# Pylon Men



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Good find.


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

Nice video.
I'm curious when they decided not to insulate the cable conductors.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

I like the tractor and precision communications,...


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Buck Parrish Electric said:


> Nice video.
> I'm curious when they decided not to insulate the cable conductors.


Better heat dissipation from no insulation = more amps. Plus 400kv would be a think piece of insulation.


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

30sec in, the guy climbing the tower hooked a peg from underneath and stumbled... No safety harnesses, climbing up and down the insulator piles to get into the little cart... I wonder how many deaths or major injuries they had back then?

Cool video!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

They probably should have been wearing little blue masks cause pretty soon Covid 19 ........... You never know about these things......


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

Viggmundir said:


> 30sec in, the guy climbing the tower hooked a peg from underneath and stumbled... No safety harnesses, climbing up and down the insulator piles to get into the little cart... I wonder how many deaths or major injuries they had back then?
> 
> Cool video!


Not to mention that they aren't wearing hardhats, safety glasses, ear plugs, gloves, or bright orange reflecty vests. They will surely die before the 0830 beer break.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Another of the same interest.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

How were they splicing the cables? I see them using a long kellem grip, is that the final connection?


----------



## LeisureDave (4 mo ago)

gpop said:


> Better heat dissipation from no insulation = more amps. Plus 400kv would be a think piece of insulation.


Don’t you want less amps more volts to avoid line loss?


----------

